#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 毛毛作品賞析 >  > [遊戲] WOW要變成狼人迷的線上遊戲了!!

## 翔氣

翔氣從封測開始就迷上WOW(魔獸世界)線上遊戲，

最近竟然傳來消息，下次的資料片要出狼人這個種族呀！(不過還要再等幾個月)

可惜我是玩部落的，狼人是聯盟的新種族。為了狼人......部落我只好背叛你了......


啊......老美遊戲經營的怎麼樣，倒跟我沒關係，我先釐清這一點，我PO文可不是為了廣告這個遊戲呀！

沒錯，實在是有狼人可以玩的上等遊戲，實在是太少了，很難得！


狼人迷們，不用辛苦找動畫，翻漫畫，過過乾癮；魔獸世界即將有狼人可以讓你親自操控啦~~~(雖然也是乾癮......但可以任你操控作戰啊啊！)

不過這是美式的風格，有些狼友或許不喜歡。美式風格是非常非常合我的意啦.....

據WOW目前的美術人員的設計，野獸和獸人的腳下，都是有肉墊的~這個當然少不得啦！(仔細看...狼人手掌好像也有做)

只有一點是我比較不能適應的......就是WOW的狼人沒有尾巴XD 可以做條尾巴嗎~~

圖片的轉載處：
http://www.worldofwarcraft.com/cataclysm/

精草稿


原畫


法術系的職業(還綁辮子咧......!!髮型是玩家自己可以選的。狼人身邊的貓科動物，是德魯依的貓型態，如果是動物迷，就玩德魯依吧~)


雄性
 

用遊戲畫面拍的廣告(截圖)
狼人在月光下咆哮的經典畫面當然不能少啦！
推廣動畫連結：
http://www.worldofwarcraft.com/catac...lay=true#video

----------


## 祤河。劍攸

哇哇0.0+ 要出狼人了!!!! (大心
以前有玩過一陣子的魔獸~~ 很不錯呢^^
而且那張狼嚎的....好帥>\\<
害我現在好想玩QAQ~

不過....玩了要錢 玩了要錢 要錢 要錢......Orz
真希望以後出一個 免費伺服器=.=
給我們窮人玩吧>"<

----------


## nira

暴雪公司推出的業界最高水平（應該沒人否認吧？）的線上MMORPG魔獸世界即 World of Warcraft本身因爲有較高知名度便不在此作過多介紹。
原始的遊戲中便有一部分獸人元素，如玩家可以選擇部落陣營中的牛頭人種族作爲角色。而野外怪物中也有豺狼人，以及「提瑞斯法林地」中「影牙城堡」附近出現的阿魯高之子——狼人。
終於在今天開始的Blizzcon09上公布的第三部資料片Cataclysm（暫譯 大災變）中，玩家可選種族出現了furry氣息濃厚的狼人！具體信息仍在逐步公布中，關心背景資料的可以移步暴雪官網或者可以和我交流（在下是劇情控），這裏可以給大家看看概念圖和截屏。
不知是否會引起大家的興趣呢？
雖然大陸這邊連第二部資料片也遲遲未開放，但是爲了狼人我一定要想辦法玩到這個啊~已經激動得不能自已了。
另附官網： http://www.worldofwarcraft.com/cataclysm/

----------


## 巴薩查

雖然現在操作簡便很多了，但山口山依舊是一款技術本位的遊戲，需要控制的按鍵在OLG中還是數一數二的多，雖然靠巨集能減少反應要求，但是想玩到不會被罵地雷，還是要時間練技術。

上手簡單，但是要玩到精並不簡單。

習慣泡菜F1~F6然後滑鼠點擊走路的，這是第一道門檻。

再加上想穿到帥裝要花時間砸在上面，還有人脈的建立又很重要，想體驗一些比較深度的內容都要靠它。

我覺得可能開了之後，樂園會出現所謂蝗蟲那種形容詞吧？觀光的一堆，但是真正能留下來的只有本來就在玩的，或者是真的對山口山有興趣而留下的。


山口山免費可以不用想太多，在美國開帳號還要一張上千的序號卡，囧。

台灣帳號已經送很大了。

述我在此把山口山說的這麼難以接近的樣子，但的確想玩到這款就是得做功課，還有不建議國高中生花時間玩，切身之痛啊......

請想像一下你從晚上八點坐到十二點不能離開只能短暫上廁所。

----------


## wingwolf

魔獸世界啊
據說是很不錯的遊戲呢
裏面的畫面都做得超級贊
不過我總是對付費遊戲敬而遠之……  :Mr. Green:  

話說遊戲時間收費的話
裏面的道具都不會再收費了吧
（被很多免費遊戲裏的付費道具嚇到了……）

話說可以變狼人的3D網絡遊戲啊
其實還有呢
《完美世界》國際版裏就可以選狼人，寫實版的，而且是免費的  :Very Happy:

----------


## 翔氣

完美世界...在我接觸到的時候，可以獸化的也只不過是頭而已，用靈長類的身體比例很奇怪XD

如果有多新的，我一定是沒注意到  :Shocked:  



以下純粹是個人微不足道的觀感，不代表誰好誰壞！

↓↓反白↓↓

如果只有頭改變，那有點像漫畫豹頭王傳說......雖然對不起喜歡的朋友，但是我個人是覺得有點聳啦......

完美世界、蒸氣幻想獸化程度有更高一點，但也還不是全獸化。
這個也對不起喜歡的朋友......
只不過我覺得，它不過是人類比例的身體，在上面長滿狼毛而已......看起來不太搭，有點粗裡粗氣的。

如果是像飛天歷險(或狼與辛香料漫畫)中的，只有耳朵、尾巴等狼化的......也就是被取名亞人的人類~
那再對不起一次喜歡他的朋友了......我覺得那樣是日本萌系的，整個就是動漫阿宅的毒藥啊XD


金鋼狼那種的話，就不能算狼人了，那根本就只是人類，只不過有尖牙利爪而已。
有野獸能力的人，當然可以叫他狼人，但也可以叫作別的。
如果不叫金鋼狼，其實叫金鋼虎、金鋼豹、金鋼獾也是一樣的。


完全獸化的時候，(對我來說)就完美啦！
舉例來說，暗黑破壞神2：毀滅之王資料片的德魯依狼人、WOW的狼人就是全獸化的正統狼人了，這種形態的狼人，也就是在神怪傳說中與吸血鬼作戰的狼人。
只不過WOW的狼人沒做尾巴......啊嗚嗚~~

----------


## 迷思

很爆的消息，
對狼迷而言這根本是愚人節等級的啦!!

還有WOW真的是個很棒的遊戲啊，
PTT熱門及時看版排前三不是沒理由的啦啦!!
有玩過就知道，
It's not merely a game.
It's WORLD OF WARCRAFT!! XD

另外轉載自PTT:
狼人天賦:
Aberration：受到詛咒和疾病的影響時間降低15%
Darkflights：類似盜賊的疾跑，增加70%跑速，持續10秒，冷卻時間3分鐘
Flayer：增加15點剝皮技能，並且剝皮速度增加
Two Forms：可以自由變換人類型態或狼人型態，冷卻時間1.5秒
Viciousness：增加所有的傷害1%

聞到狼人味了？

----------


## 幻影紅虎

wow狼人的穿著各位喜歡嗎?
想穿的話加入聯盟吧!
以加入部落者趕快投降
希望WOW部要把狼人畫作決戰星球的猩猩
這樣太丑了

----------


## 逍月

不知道又沒有人知道狼人的坐騎是什麼？

很好奇這點，WOW很多坐騎都很帥耶...

個人是沒玩啦，也沒有那個錢...

但是或許改版後會體驗個30小時？（思）

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

>>拉昂
卡爾腦殘洛斯和牛頭酋長掛掉的消息聽說是芭樂...orz

-------------
沒有尾巴阿!!!!
沒有尾巴...沒有尾巴...沒有尾巴...沒有尾巴...(以下怨念xN...)
OTZ

希望以後出跳陣營系統=_=

整個很灰心ˊˋ

為了部落!! 俺不想跟人類為伍啦益!!

還是有尾巴的牛牛好...繼續龜著玩牛牛吧...OTZ
至少牛牛是"純正"的獸人
而不是人類變身的不純"人狼"
(以上指山口山的設定...)

--------
是說原畫超高水準的(但是還是沒尾巴...OTZ)

大大的OS:為什麼都是腳3趾手4趾啦!!!各位不絕得這樣很不"獸體工學"嘛!?
還有正常犬科後腳是不會長副趾的吧!?(腳側突出的一趾)都是前腳才有副趾吧???(所以狼人或獸人手有5趾腳有4趾才是理所當然啊啊啊啊阿(吶喊))

----------


## 翔氣

嗯......畢竟WOW是神怪類背景的遊戲

在狼人的設定上，他也選用了正統經典故事的形式，也就是由人類變身成狼人(只是不需要月亮)

腳趾數量啊......這個就牽扯到WOW美編的設計習慣了。因為WOW的獸人腳部都做得特別大，所以如果有做出腳指，沒有多加考慮就只做出了3趾。

如果是野獸類的話，通常就可以看到4趾了...原因很簡單，他只是簡單捏個腳掌形狀，然後裝上趾甲，這樣就很像正常的腳了......除非拉很近仔細看。

這個也牽涉到一點，就是電腦運作的效率。做3D模組的時候，精緻度越高，面也越多，電腦跑起來就慢。

WOW基本上都採取盡量在高視覺水準的條件下，把模組簡化，所以大部份的東西有有稜稜角角，比較少非常圓滑的東西。

----------


## 佛烈克斯

影片支援
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dVxPgQDtMq0[/youtube]
變身畫面蠻蠢的=..=

另外感覺身體上，穿裝甲的話毛毛的部分就會被蓋掉很多

再來就是真的沒尾巴...

----------


## 劍痞

> 變身畫面蠻蠢的=..=
> 
> 另外感覺身體上，穿裝甲的話毛毛的部分就會被蓋掉很多
> 
> 再來就是真的沒尾巴...


「嗯……
「畢竟是『變身』嘛，不過感覺上還不賴啦。」

「但只有短短三十九秒的畫面還真是不過癮，
「我個人是選母牛……結果一個月就沒再玩了。」

「──當然跟課業也有點關係。」

「如果想體驗一下的話……劍我應該還是會選擇女性吧，
「畢竟母獸看起來比較纖細，太壯碩的反而沒有愛。」（望

「有提到有沒有變身時間這點嗎？」（？

「如果沒有的話那我大概就──永遠都保持變身型態了。」（喂

----------


## 納貝留斯

佛烈克斯提供的影片有一種彎腰駝背的感覺，變身動畫有點類似變身系卡通一樣。




> 完美世界、蒸氣幻想獸化程度有更高一點，但也還不是全獸化。
> 這個也對不起喜歡的朋友......
> 只不過我覺得，它不過是人類比例的身體，在上面長滿狼毛而已......看起來不太搭，有點粗裡粗氣的。


這還是要看個人喜好，我應該還是會繼續留在蒸氣幻想。

沒錢是主因，此外蒸氣幻想的獸人有大家最在意的尾巴！！！而且搭配上服裝只有耳朵會被蓋掉，尾巴還是留在外面。人物閒置的時候會小幅度的左右擺動，跑步的時候尾巴也會跟著飄。



題外話


蒸氣幻想藍國的虎獸人是韓國對獸控的惡整，模組崩壞的非常嚴重，尤其是膚色c模組，個人認為已經變成一尊邪神像　囧

----------


## 幻影紅虎

還沒有正式推出
一切都還可以隨意修改
到時候可能狼人真的有尾巴了
沒有尾巴可能有些獸不能夠接受吧

----------


## StrayDog

在受到詛咒變成狼人后，還能保持足夠的人性，并且還加入聯盟，真的是一個奇跡。
話說我一直玩部落地說，一直以為狼人會加入部落！而加入部落的居然是哥布林@-@ 
(我討厭哥布林～～～回音...)
現在為了狼人要玩聯盟啦～～

----------


## 上官犬良

狼人是聯盟.....
.....
雖然狼人很帥
可是我自己是牛頭獵人.....

部落玩久了一整個對聯盟厭惡......

可是狼人...狼人啊......

嘎啊啊啊!!!!!
為了部落!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

索爾酋長我絕對不會跳槽的!!!!!!!!

而且狼人沒尾巴(喂

----------


## 狼王白牙

變成狼人之後造型是還不錯

但是*為了部落*啊 !!  不想去玩人類變成的狼人 +1

繼續玩牛人變狼狼  或者牛人變熊熊  甚至 牛人變牛人 已經可以滿足偶了
忠孝仁愛的忠是第一個字啊

----------


## 逆

進入戰鬥一律便成狼人。
不過某些試玩的平常狀態下應該不會變回人類吧科科。


結果最近我高中同學因為這個原因開始說服我跳槽了。
你要一個部落魂燒了四年的傢伙跳到聯盟去？
在PVP伺服器，從小殺到大的怨恨怎麼可能消得掉呢啊哈哈哈──(斷訊)

只能說魔獸是一個很微妙的遊戲。
80之前請當成單機遊戲玩，
因為常常整張地圖大概不到5個人(包括聯盟和部落)，
連NPC都比玩家多。

80級以後開始下副本，這又分成兩個情況；
如果你是坦、補，以現在生態而言野團滅團通常先婊這兩個，
地雷丁丁隊友(複數形)不聽隊長的畫亂拉怪苦的都是坦補，
如果沒有操練過技術的話玩這兩個職業跟自虐差不多。
如果你是DD職業，剛好又是爆發力貧弱的(比方說暗牧)；
就算你一身神裝也照樣組不到，
野團寧願去找那些看起來好像比較有破壞力的法師、獵人、盜賊。

團隊就是每天四五個小時中間只能起來上廁所的同義詞，
偏偏困難模式才是遊戲的精隨所在(對我而言啦)，
不過如果整個團隊裡面有一兩個人頻頻出錯，
那大概就是滅一整晚。
然後就會漸漸忘記當初倒王的喜悅，還有體會故事內容時的那份感動。
有時候還會絕得，回去解低等級任務們會比較高興一些。而且還有外快。



不過對於只想看狼人的某些人而言上面這麼多大概只是屁話就是了。

----------


## 胡狼烏加

不知道在哪個討論區看到的~~

很有趣的說法  看的時候不小心笑了XD


*"狼人加入聯盟的原因是因為獸人把他們的同類(狼)當坐騎~~"*


想想好像也有道理

要是眾狼人看見獸人把狼騎在下面不知作何感想 =W=


*所以狼人的坐騎是被馴化的獸人囉??* 

想像一下畫面後覺得還挺有爆點的.........

----------


## 嵐霖

wow是一款很好玩也很精緻的遊戲說@@
以前封測時有玩過..
可是公測後就要點數了~還比其他遊戲貴
畢竟我沒在賺錢...不想給父母負擔..
但出了狼人...即使是試玩14day
我也要去試ㄚ!!

----------


## 闇影龍

為何狼人要去聯盟阿......

本來想說   如果狼人來部落的話要重回WOW的懷抱說...

但是..等到的卻是....哥不林!!!

&$#@#$&^$&%*&%#@....

----------


## 拓狼

部落有牛 聯盟有狼 每個陣營一隻動物剛剛好~~(啥鬼...)
目前心理想法是想待在部落又想玩狼人= =
好矛盾阿阿阿阿~~~
還好目前角色陣營可以自由互創
到時候一邊玩我的牛頭德然後跑去聯盟偷開隻小狼人XD

----------


## 幻貓

雖然是狼人但本質還是人類啊.....
無怪乎會加入聯盟──不願被遺棄嘛

可是狼臉真的看起來好帥......可是沒有尾巴.....
可是部落都玩了那麼久......可是我的獵人牛牛......

唉呀呀~~~超難抉擇的.......

----------


## 洛肯

我之前看到一篇有關"狼人在聯盟"的文章
裡面提到像狼人原本就是人類吉爾尼斯王朝
在阿薩斯滅了羅德隆時蓋了高牆阻擋不死生物
結果被詛咒了!!!變成了狼人...
所以當高牆倒下
吉爾尼斯的人就很自然的加入了聯盟

(以上是魔獸正史)

可是暴風雪公司又發了一個藍帖
裡面表示因為WOW希望平均聯盟跟部落個感覺
希望在聯盟多一些"非人型生物"
剛好在魔獸正史友吉爾尼斯+阿魯高
所以很順理成章的將狼人編入聯盟
很多人說暴風雪公司鋪梗鋪很久了

(以下是個人)
小獸我從魔獸世界公測時就在玩了~
應該算是元老級的八=w=
一開始就玩聯盟人類法師
想法是因為不太喜歡部落的模組(玩部落的不要打我)
而且在說明明就是部落一直在殺聯盟的!!!(題外話)
所以聽到狼人加入聯盟其實蠻高興的=w=+
影片真的很帥!
沒有尾巴真的有點殘念~~

----------


## 浪之狼

話說現在已經改3.3了..
可是並沒有出現大大說的狼人種族><
可能下次會改吧..
要是聯盟多了一個種族,部落也因該會多一個
因為這樣才平衡阿@@

----------


## 迷思

> 話說現在已經改3.3了..
> 可是並沒有出現大大說的狼人種族><
> 可能下次會改吧..
> 要是聯盟多了一個種族,部落也因該會多一個
> 因為這樣才平衡阿@@


狼人出現的版本大概是4.0喔，
而且部落到時候也會多個新種族啊，
不過是個在狼眼中不是那麼重意的種族...哥不林，是也!

其實我停魔獸一大段時間了，
因為玩這個網路遊戲會佔去很多時間，
如果平常是沒花很多時間玩電玩的獸要注意別埋進去呀!!

----------


## 楓羽 月嵐

狼人的坐騎方面已經有草圖出現了

是一種看起來像是豬的奇怪生物

遊戲裡面目前沒有出現過

--------------------------------------------




> 我之前看到一篇有關"狼人在聯盟"的文章
> 裡面提到像狼人原本就是人類吉爾尼斯王朝
> 在阿薩斯滅了羅德隆時蓋了高牆阻擋不死生物
> 結果被詛咒了!!!變成了狼人...
> 所以當高牆倒下
> 吉爾尼斯的人就很自然的加入了聯盟


這個應該不是正史吧....

當初吉爾尼斯王國加入聯盟的原因是因為吉爾尼斯王國需要聯盟的幫助

後來，吉爾尼斯王國的國王認為已經不再是吉爾尼斯王國需要聯盟

而是聯盟需要吉爾尼斯王國的時候

國王宣布脫離聯盟，關上吉爾尼斯王國的大門進行鎖國政策

所以當吉爾尼斯王國完全被感染，再度打開大門的同時

聯盟仍然花一大把功夫幫忙吉爾尼斯王國的病毒意志並接納這些非人的怪物

完全不符合設定上的觀點

當時是吉爾尼斯王國背叛聯盟

而當時人類的觀點連矮人地精都歧視了 更別說是狼人

至於大大說的

八成是暴風雪吃書後改出來的...

----------


## 可笑的飛魚

真的
我本來也是部落牛牛
看到狼人真的要跳了OO
話說如果可以開個新服
去那邊發展也不錯><
畢竟要改陣營從新開始

----------


## Meow

我看了狼人動作的影片，感覺遲鈍遲鈍的，沒有牛頭人可愛，也許以後會好點吧。

還是沒母狼啊。  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## BOSS

還滿期待的
不過感覺目前釋出的模組沒阿魯高的狼人帥
還有穿上裝備後  總覺得哪裡怪怪的

----------


## 魂殺o醉狂龍

有玩魔獸的因該知道吧
幾個月前出了新種族
就是狼人!!~~~~~~~~(歡呼

本龍也是因為這樣被騙去玩....
看了一下畫質後..難免有些小失望..
畢竟是很久以前的遊戲了@@
狼人看起來有點菱角@@

但玩起來超刺激@@
故事劇情也很棒
有興趣的可以去玩玩看喔
現在新加入魔獸免費14天完30H!!

順便偷放幾張圖.(逃

----------


## G.M.幻閃寂星

我最近跑去開了一隻來玩

玩了之後才知道哪裡怪，他們跑步的樣子看起來就像脖子上掛了個重的不得了東西，然後腋下再夾兩顆籃球。@口@

不過我還是很喜歡，而且身材也是一級棒

肉墊好可愛呀!!!  :jcdragon-shy:  





~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

暴雪的原畫永遠都是強，畫家都不是人= =

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## 希諾道

魔獸......
因為狼人登場了所以決定花金錢上線看看~
狼人太美了@o@ (發狂中)
基於已在玩別的線上遊戲, 所以也只是空閒時才上魔獸玩玩狼人角色~
._."

----------


## 洸野月影

好讚呀~~說真的從以前就想玩玩看狼人了。

不過要錢(泣)QQ

----------


## 森野‧獠

玩了狼人一陣子後.....這是我的答案


點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    狼人的存在是老美的陰謀啊!!!!

台服的人：你們不覺得狼人出了後聯盟和部落人數拉回來了很多嗎

俺：疑真的耶!?

.......

狼人的存在是美國為了拉平人數的阿~啊啊~~

而且狼人的模組是牛頭人改的=A=


而且美國是以美式且正式的方式去設定狼人的外觀的，所以絕對不盟﹝默

此外，狼人的坐騎就是自己啊﹝驚

四肢趴地，開始跑吧.....

----------


## 秋田虎毛熊犬

嗯，因TW的SV開始湧入一堆426，最後玩的品質跟心情大受影響，也因此中斷了。

現在反而投入在PSP跟PS3比較多。

也是有想過回去玩，但是整個跟WOW脫節太久，回去也只是自生自滅。

線上遊戲的另個問題點，只要有脫節一下子就很難跟的上人了，更別說玩遊戲玩到把自己的身體操壞了還要玩的那種。

以往WOW最常說的奧金肝，現在不曉得該怎麼稱呼了

----------


## 幻滅之犬

沒玩過魔獸世界，不知道好不好玩
不過那隻狼人真帥!!

----------


## 人群中的孤狼

話說這篇擺在毛毛上..挺怪的...我也有2之狼人都滿等,
唯一缺點是.....他們沒有尾巴ㄚ阿阿!!!!

以下是我的魔獸世界狼人圖

狼人騎飛毯

點擊以顯示隱藏內容





狼人唱歌

點擊以顯示隱藏內容





狼人吸取靈魂

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

----------

